# Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970



## dj*viper (16. Dezember 2011)

*Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

*Die Gerüchteküche rund um die AMD Radeon HD 7900-Serie will einfach  nicht abkühlen. Eine türkische Website hat anscheinend die kompletten  Präsentationsfolien zur HD 7900-Serie vor Ablauf der Sperrfrist  veröffentlicht. Die Folien bestätigen die bisher bekannten Gerüchte zu  den technische Details.* 

Die AMD Radeon HD 7900-Serie besteht demzufolge aus zwei Karten:  Einmal das Top-Modell HD 7970 mit Tahiti-XT-GPU und die darunter  angesiedelte HD 7950 mit Tahiti-PRO-GPU. Die Folien beinhalten  allerdings nur Informationen zur HD 7970. Details der Radeon HD 7950  bleiben weiter unbekannt. Die bereits geleakten vermutlichen Spezifikationen der HD 7970 scheinen mit den angeblich offiziellen  Präsentationsfolien der türkischen Website übereinzustimmen. Eine Folie  mit Benchmarks ist ebenfalls enthalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den möglichen Launch-Termin wurde bereits berichtet :  Gerüchte gehen vom 22.12.2011 oder dem 09.01.2012 aus. 


Quellen:
Hardwareluxx - Komplette Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970

WWW.OBR-HARDWARE.COM - OBRovsky Blog


----------



## sahvg (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

dx11.1 uhhhh  hoffentlich ist sie wirklich so sparsam und leise. 22.12 woho dann kaufe ich sie mir selber als geburtstagsgeschenk ^^


----------



## DarkMo (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



sahvg schrieb:


> dx11.1 uhhhh


 war irgendwie auch mein erster gedanke >< geht der mist scho wieder los oder wie? was bringt das eigentlich neues und... macht nv auch gleich mit oder wirds wieder nur nen werbegag?


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

Hm, wenn diese Werte bei den Benches hart auf hart gelesen werden, liegt die neue 7970 nicht wirklich weit vor der Gtx580, die ja doch in vielen Spielen die 6970 durchaus merkbar schlägt
Ich ahne schlimmes ... 

Edit: Man ist das Bild mit den Benches schlecht zu lesen, sollte mir mal ne Brille kaufen  .... sieht wohl doch garnicht mal soo schlecht aus, auch wenn es wohl nur Hersteller-Benches sind, immerhin teilweise schon über 50% mehr Performance.
Aber Dx11.1 ... also bitte... das is ja sowas von "over the edge"


----------



## DiabloJulian (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Hm, wenn diese Werte bei den Benches hart auf hart gelesen werden, liegt die neue 7970 nicht wirklich weit vor der Gtx580, die ja doch in vielen Spielen die 6970 doch deutlich schlägt.
> Ich ahne schlimmes ...


 
Wo bitte schön siehst du Benches? Das ist nur ein Diagramm mit der Tessalationsleistung, das hat nichts zu heißen (außer bei sehr stark davon profitierenden Games)...


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

DX11.1 Wieder ein tolles Werbemittel um unwissende zu locken...
Mal gucken wie aussagekräftig die Benches sind. Ich will endlich unabhängige tests sehn^^
Aber hey, immerhin sind die 3GB VRAM jetzt endlich standart. Da werden ja hoffentlich bald auch entsprechende Spiele kommen 

Der 22.12. wäre etwas früh, um die Karten zu präsentieren. Ich gehe mal stark vom 09.01. aus


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

Naja, so schlecht sind diese Benches nicht.

Gut 60 bis 80 % schneller als meine 5870. Von der Tesselation brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden.

Und ca. 30 bis 40  % schneller als eine 580, genau das habe ich erwartet. 

Wenn sie leise ist wandert sie in meinen Rechner 

Die GTX 680 wird sicher schneller so um 15 % aber brauch sehr viel mehr Strom und wird laut.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

Ach ja, was ich vergessen hab: 
Tesslationsbenches sagen 0 bei AMD aus, da die Tesslationsleistung ja im AMD Treiber eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## DaStash (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ach ja, was ich vergessen hab:
> Tesslationsbenches sagen 0 bei AMD aus, da die Tesslationsleistung ja im AMD Treiber eingestellt werden kann.


Wobei hier die Betonung auf "kann" liegt, welche also nicht ausschließlich deinen Rückschluss zulassen.

MfG


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ach ja, was ich vergessen hab:
> Tesslationsbenches sagen 0 bei AMD aus, da die Tesslationsleistung ja im AMD Treiber eingestellt werden kann.


Was eine sehr sinnvolle Option ist und Nvidia auch einbauen sollte.

AMD hat bis jetzt, AMD Optimized als Anwendungsgesteuert geschaltet. Auf der Folie siehst du die Leistung bei der Tesselation. Also kann bis 32 nicht getrickst worden sein.


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ach ja, was ich vergessen hab:
> Tesslationsbenches sagen 0 bei AMD aus, da die Tesslationsleistung ja im AMD Treiber eingestellt werden kann.


 

1. Kann...
2. Auch wenn sie eingestellt werden ist eine Verdopplung der Leistung bei einem bestimmten Faktor immer gut. 
3. In der Folie steht der Tessellationsfaktor, d.h. dass z.B. Der Fatkor 64 vorliegt und basta, glaube kaum dass AMD diesen begrenzt.
4. Die HD 6970 hat fast die gleiche Tessellationsleistung wie eine GTX 580/480... Und die reicht locker aus. 
5. AMD wird nicht so blöd sein und eine Graka bringen die die weniger Tessellationsleistung hat als der Vorgänger. 
6. Ich wette was du willst dass die Tessellationsleistung der 7970 über bzw. mindestens so hoch ist wie die der 580. Aber denke dass sie ziiiiemlich sicher größer ist.

Mir kommt vor viele die eine GTX 580 haben wollen irgendwie nicht dass die 7970 besser wird als ihre Graka.  

Nichts gegen dich, aber Fanboys sieht man überall...

Es ist zu unser aller Vorteil wenn die 7970 ein Hammer wird.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

huiuiuiuiui, mit so viel reaktion hatte ich net gerechnet xD
"Kann" heißt ja net, dass es auch genutzt wurde, hab da schon die richtigen worde gewählt^^


> Also kann bis 32 nicht getrickst worden sein


 Wusste ich so noch net, wieder was gelernt 


> Mir kommt vor viele die eine GTX 580 haben wollen irgendwie nicht dass die 7970 besser wird als ihre Graka.


 Mir ist die Leistung der 7970 relativ egal, hauptsache es belebt den Wettbewerb  (Hatte vor der 580 übrigens eine 4870 mit der ich auch sehr zufrieden war^^)


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> 1. Kann...
> 2. Auch wenn sie eingestellt werden ist eine Verdopplung der Leistung bei einem bestimmten Faktor immer gut.
> 3. In der Folie steht der Tessellationsfaktor, d.h. dass z.B. Der Fatkor 64 vorliegt und basta, glaube kaum dass AMD diesen begrenzt.
> 4. Die HD 6970 hat fast die gleiche Tessellationsleistung wie eine GTX 580/480... Und die reicht locker aus.
> ...



3. Richtig, aber die Skala geht nur bis 32, aber das ist mehr als ausreichend und zeigt eine gutes Performance +. Sollte die Linie Richtung 64 stark einbrechen, kann man ja gerne 32 im Treiber einstellen. Optisch meistens absolut gleichwertig.

4. Fast? Im Sinne von fast nur 0-80% Abstand? Durchschnittlich 5-20% unter Spielen und ein Hit von 40-70% ( Extreme/ High ) bei Benchmarks wie Unigine Heaven und Stone Giant. Cypress liegt im Vergleich zum Fermi ja nochmal gute 20-30% zurück.

Die reicht unter massiven Einsatz von Tesselation nicht aus. Es muss kein Tesselationsfaktor für wenige Objektve von 64 reingehauen werden, aber 32 bei vielen Objekt wird wohl kommen. Da zeigen die Benchmarks natürlich nur ungefähr 20% Einbruch gegenüber den Maximalen Einstellungen, aber mehr kann ja wohl nicht schaden.


----------



## DaStash (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Legacyy schrieb:


> huiuiuiuiui, mit so viel reaktion hatte ich net gerechnet xD
> "Kann" heißt ja net, dass es auch genutzt wurde, hab da schon die richtigen worde gewählt^^


Es ging ja auch nicht um das "kann", sondern um deine Aussage die Benches würden "0" aussagen. Von daher sind deine Worte nicht richtig gewählt.^^

MfG


----------



## belle (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Legacyy schrieb:


> DX11.1 Wieder ein tolles Werbemittel um unwissende zu locken...



Es gab tatsächlich gute Titel, die damals von DirectX 10.1 Gebrauch gemacht haben, mir fällt gerade Stalker: Clear Sky ein. Ich meine außerdem mich erinnern zu können, dass das in Hawx 1 nachgeliefert wurde und eine Radeon 4870 nochmals derb beschleunigte. Klar dient es zur Werbung, ein Gag allein war es aber nicht. Ich hoffe mal, dass es auch mit DirectX 11.1 so wird.

EDIT: Sagen wir es mal so: Die Tessellationsleistung der 6970 ist leicht höher als die der GTX 560 Ti, ein nochmals leicht verbesserte 7970 sollte da reichen.


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Locuza schrieb:


> 3. Richtig, aber die Skala geht nur bis 32, aber das ist mehr als ausreichend und zeigt eine gutes Performance +. Sollte die Linie Richtung 64 stark einbrechen, kann man ja gerne 32 im Treiber einstellen. Optisch meistens absolut gleichwertig.
> 
> 4. Fast? Im Sinne von fast nur 0-80% Abstand? Durchschnittlich 5-20% unter Spielen und ein Hit von 40-70% ( Extreme/ High ) bei Benchmarks wie Unigine Heaven und Stone Giant.
> 
> Die reicht unter massiven Einsatz von Tesselation nicht aus. Es muss kein Tesselationsfaktor für wenige Objektve von 64 reingehauen werden, aber 32 bei vielen Objekt wird wohl kommen. Da zeigen die Benchmarcs natürlich nur ungefähr 20% Einbruch gegenüber den Maximalen Einstellungen, aber mehr kann ja wohl nicht schaden.


 
Ich meinte ja in Spielen...

Benchmarks sind immer so eine Sache.

Bis 32 fach für viele Objekte massenweise kommt gibt es schon die GTX 980 oder HD 10xxx... Vor den neuen Konsolen können wir sowas vergessen, und das weißt du auch 

Die 7970 wird sicher besser als die 580 tessellieren. Nein, sie MUSS es. Sonst wird sie ein Fail.


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



belle schrieb:


> Es gab tatsächlich gute Titel, die damals von DirectX 10.1 Gebrauch gemacht haben, mir fällt gerade Stalker: Clear Sky ein. Ich meine außerdem mich erinnern zu können, dass das in Hawx 1 nachgeliefert wurde und eine Radeon 4870 nochmals derb beschleunigte. Klar dient es zur Werbung, ein Gag allein war es aber nicht. Ich hoffe mal, dass es auch mit DirectX 11.1 so wird.


Dx 10.1 war aber ein größerer Sprung, als 11.1 soweit ich das beurteilen kann. 11.1 wird außerdem Nvidia ebenfalls unterstützen. Wir werden nicht schon wieder das gleiche Szenario erleben.



> Bis 32 fach für viele Objekte massenweise kommt gibt es schon die GTX  980 oder HD 10xxx... Vor den neuen Konsolen können wir sowas vergessen,  und das weißt du auch


Ich weiß auch, dass die wenigstens Programmierer das ordentlich einstellen oder sich die Mühe geben das effizient auf dem PC umzusetzen. Es ist eben nicht wirtschaftlich und ohne Unterstützung wollen das die Entwickler erst einbauen, wenn die Hardwareumgebung das schon breit genug hergibt. 

Aber es ist schon ein netter Denkanstoß, ob die Konsolen ebenfalls verstärkt auf Tesselation setzten werden und am PC der gleiche Faktor wiedergeben wird. Oder es wird ähnlich wie auf der Xbox 360 verlaufen und niemand wird besonders auf den PC achten und man wird nicht direkt das eine für die andere Plattform übernehmen.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> 1. Kann...
> 2. Auch wenn sie eingestellt werden ist eine Verdopplung der Leistung bei einem bestimmten Faktor immer gut.
> 3. In der Folie steht der Tessellationsfaktor, d.h. dass z.B. Der Fatkor 64 vorliegt und basta, glaube kaum dass AMD diesen begrenzt.
> 4. Die HD 6970 hat fast die gleiche Tessellationsleistung wie eine GTX 580/480... Und die reicht locker aus.
> ...


 
zu 2.: ich denke auch das eine verdoppelung in einem Leistungspunkt durchaus Auswirkungen hat 
zu 5. ..... Bulldozer... *Hust*


----------



## Xerxes300 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

Nvidia wird wohl wieder DX11.1 überspringen und bei der nächsten Generation mit DX12 weitermachen.


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Xerxes300 schrieb:


> Nvidia wird wohl wieder DX11.1 überspringen und bei der nächsten Generation mit DX12 weitermachen.


 Nein. Zeitlich passt 11.1 Nvidia viel besser in den Kram, als 10.1. 11.1 ist ein Checklisten Feature und man wird sich das nicht bis DX12 entgehen lassen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

Ich wette, ein FX 8150 und eine 7970 reichen aus, um die nächsten 3 Jahre alle Titel auf maximal zu spielen. In allen anderen Bereichen ist der Buldozer ja ohnehin besser als bei Spielen. Ich verstehe daher die Aufregung nicht. Ich kann keinen Fail, keinen Super-Gau erkennen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

Sind das jetzt echte Folien? oder nur Geleakte?


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Dezember 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das jetzt echte Folien? oder nur Geleakte?



Beides XD niemad weiß ob die Echt sind außerdem sagen die doch nix aus?!


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Beides XD niemad weiß ob die Echt sind außerdem sagen die doch nix aus?!


Die Folien von OBR sind zum Teil mal echt, mal Manipuliert. Die von Donanimhaber sind echt.

Die Folien sagen ja schon einmal eine Menge aus. 
Features, was wird beworben, auf was kann man sich einstellen usw.
Rohdaten sind confirmed, AF-Filtertest impliziert das AMD dort endlich Hand angelegt hat, Tesselation hat sich verbessert usw.


----------



## XXTREME (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*

Nun D3D10.1 vs. D3D10 hat sehr wohl einiges gebracht (siehe AC) nur leider kamen viel zu wenige Spiele mit dieser Schnittstelle was wir nicht zuletzt auch Niewieda zu verdanken hatten .


----------



## Fragles (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich wette, ein FX 8150 und eine 7970 reichen aus, um die nächsten 3 Jahre alle Titel auf maximal zu spielen. In allen anderen Bereichen ist der Buldozer ja ohnehin besser als bei Spielen. Ich verstehe daher die Aufregung nicht. Ich kann keinen Fail, keinen Super-Gau erkennen.


Naja ich denke die 7970 wir hoffentlich gut. Nur ob die Gurke ala FX 8150 reicht wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## XXTREME (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geleakte Präsentation bestätigt Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970*



Fragles schrieb:


> Naja ich denke die 7970 wir hoffentlich gut. Nur ob die Gurke ala FX 8150 reicht wage ich zu bezweifeln.


 

"FX8150 Gurke" wenn ich das immer lese wird mir die Milch sauer . Ok er kann nicht so wirklich mit den 2500/2600 Sandys mithalten aber für jedes momentan erhältliches Spiel ist das Teil voll und ganz ausreichend soviel ist mal sicher, vor allen in Verbindung mit ner HD7970 . Ich würde mir jetzt zwar auch nicht unbedingt einen kaufen aber ich brauche auch nicht wirklich was neues. Bei Piledriver allerdings schlage ich auch zu, auch wenn es nur 20% mehr Leistung zum jetzigen sind.


----------

